# i'm sick of being sick!



## idolomantis (Sep 12, 2008)

This is the 2nd time in 10 days i've got a fever :angry: &lt;_&lt; 

I'm all snotty and dull and can't see well...

ll these viruses do is go MUHAHAHAHAHA and jerk their lil bodies in my troath  

Lucky enough i bought reinforcements at the apothecary today, all kinds of tablets and pills and sirup...

Even somekind of weird looking candy thingy :lol: 

...

Stupid viruses! Go disapear in a black hole  :lol: 

Anyone else sick here?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 13, 2008)

3 weeks with strep throat! had to take 2 antibotics! know exactly how u feel, never thought I would feel better.


----------



## MantidLuver (Sep 13, 2008)

Ya, im also really sick. No idea what it is though... :huh:


----------



## Ian (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm also sick. Not physically though, just sick in the head.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 14, 2008)

Ian said:


> I'm also sick. Not physically though, just sick in the head.


i'll call a phsyciatric institute :blink:


----------



## Marcy (Sep 18, 2008)

I hope you're feeling better...and Happy Birthday.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm well again but still a bit weak, and thanks


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 18, 2008)

"sigh" ....... Add me to the list


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 19, 2008)

Lol, add me too...


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 19, 2008)

and me.... agian ###### 3rd time in a month...


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah well, I recently got the merca virus in my toe lol. It's a kind of possibley lethal infection you get and watever part of you body gets it, that part swells up and throbs in constant pain. IT SUCKED HAVING THAT!!! Only up side was that I didn't have to go to school for 2 weeks. Soo hehe!!!! I had to get a little operation on my toe so that would remove the little piece of wood that got stuck in there while I was climbing a tree with no shoes on.  Having a little hole inside the flesh of your toe with merca is pretty darn painfull! lol, but after a while it healed and i was ok, but still ive got this lil scar thingy lol.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 24, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> and me.... agian ###### 3rd time in a month...


Maybe you have a more serious disease...


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 24, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Maybe you have a more serious disease...


uhm... maybe i should go chek myself on that....


----------

